# Handwrap techniques



## steeldragon_mark (Nov 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any handwrap techniques dedicated for Muay Thai?

I picked up a few from a boxing website but don't know if the technique is meant to be different for Muay Thai.

Cheers


----------



## kshymkiw (Feb 2, 2005)

No special techniques.  Just make sure you give your wrist adequete support, as well.  Other than that the normal boxing handwrapping is fine.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

yeh, i wud wrap more around my wrist just 2 give extra protection


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 1, 2005)

At the beginning, double over the wrap so that it's about the size of the span of your knuckles. Place it over your knuckles, and wrap once around your knuckles to hold it in place. Wrap the wrist three time at the base. Wrp the thumb twice by goin over the wrist, under the thumb, over the top of the thumb and back under the wrist. come across the top of your hand, under the index finger, between your index and middle fingers, over the top of your hand to behind the thum and back under neath the wrist. Do the same for your pinky, then your middle finger and then your ring finger. Wrap the knuckles three times, criss-cross wrap (to form an "x" on the top of your hand) and wrap the remainder around your wrist.

Kind of like this, but I prefer to wrap the wrist more than the knuckles. Also, I don't like the little thumb thingy around my thumb, because it cuts-off circulation.

http://www.boxinggyms.com/tips/wraps/ribbon/index.htm


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 1, 2005)

Also, the way I do it actually wraps the finger just below the knuckle for a bit more protection.


----------

